# What is causing my battery terminals to corrode?



## Givey1982 (Feb 23, 2018)

What causes this and how do I prevent it?

Thanks


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 23, 2018)

When a battery charges/discharges, it lets off corrosive gas. This is what corrodes the metal.

A cheap countermeasure is to put on those coated felt rings. You can also smear dielectric grease on the terminals.

A more expensive option is to get a sealed battery or one with a vent hose.


----------



## Givey1982 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rivernut (Feb 27, 2018)

I put pennies on my batteries. Put a dot of silicone on the top near each post. Push a penny on each silicone dot. No more post corrosion! The pennies act as sacrificial anodes. I put several on each side of the battery. When they corrode after a few years I replace them. Costs “pennies”.


----------

